# Help with what my shots look like?



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

?

This is what my shots are looking like from my Silvia. 16g, 27sec. It looks like a tigers pattern, is this normal? It looks to have a good crema but not sure if its right?

Any ideas what im doing wrong?

Matt


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The tiger pattern happens sometimes but I think you should have more crema. Is the coffee fresh? freshly ground?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What grinder are you using Matt?

Try slightly more coffee with a slightly lighter tamp

or

slightly finer with a slightly lighter tamp

It looks like the coffee is pretty fresh (under 5 days from roast?)


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes fresh and freshly ground.


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Grinder is a Mazzer SJ (old version i believe) Ok will try a bit more weight. No it's not that fresh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How does it taste to you? Bitter, sweet , sour , good ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

that looks freshly roasted


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Then go finer. What I usually see, depending on the coffee, is a few drips of coffee after 6 seconds, then drip drip drip until it develops into a little stream. What coffee is it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too glevum

Bubbles often form when too fresh.

What beans are these?


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't taste the shot, added some milk but tasted good, will try just the shot next time.


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

They are Hasbean Jailbraker. I think they are 2weeks old?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

If it tastes good then it's perfect !!!!


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

When I pull the shot there is a 6/7 delay then the coffee comes out, it's not as gloopy as when coffeechap gave me a demo on my machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tasting just the shot will be a good guide. Sour too short, bitter too long.

How long ago were the beans roasted? They usually need a few days (ball park 5) to rest before you use them.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

It may be just be the bean. If you use a java, or deep roasted espresso blend, you will get that gloopy, syruppy, velvetty coffee. But there are some fantastic beans, Kenya for example, that produce a very thin coffee but fabulous nonetheless. When you asked the question I thought it was because your coffee tasted bad but the truth is that if it tastes good ... the proof of the coffee is in the tasting ... or something like that!!!


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Bean are 2 weeks ish old maybe few days older. Thanks guys ill try again tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What output are you getting in 27 seconds ?


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Output real low. Getting about 18g ish.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mattcolnago said:


> Output real low. Getting about 18g ish.


As suspected , over extraction


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> As suspected , over extraction


What does that mean? What am i doing worng lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> What does that mean? What am i doing wrong lol[/
> 
> Over extraction means your coffee is coming out to slow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok will try that. Using a double.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I think this has been provided on here before somewhere but check out the link below for a basic overview from the crema to give an understanding of where you are at. At the end of the day though taste is the all important!

Sweet Marias


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Tastes aweful! Very bitter/sour. The crema isnt very good either. Im finding dry areas in the puck too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> Ok will try that. Using a double.


Ok dose your using is good for a double basket . If your getting that little liquid in that time I imagine it would taste bitter,. When milk is added ,it will sweeten it. Do you add sugar also to milk drinks may I ask?


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok dose your using is good for a double basket . If your getting that little liquid in that time I imagine it would taste bitter,. When milk is added ,it will sweeten it. Do you add sugar also to milk drinks may I ask?


I always used to add sugar if i got a coffee from Costa etc, but after Coffeechap taught me how to use the machine ive found i dont need sugar as the milk is quite sweet.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> I always used to add sugar if i got a coffee from Costa etc, but after Coffeechap taught me how to use the machine ive found i dont need sugar as the milk is quite sweet.


Ok great ,and he is absolutely right as usual ! Coarse the grind ,keep the other things the same ( dose tamp ). Time it,taste it, if you feel you need to weigh it. Be guided by the taste . Come back let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Great! Thanks for your help! Give me 15mins and ill get back to you!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> Great! Thanks for your help! Give me 15mins and ill get back to you!


Cool , don't worry it's all part of the never ending learning curve ( I'm still on it and am not a expert just on here a lot ....) , keep going ,don't get discouraged. If still. Not much liquid and bitter then coarse a little more.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally with the other guys here, just loosen that grind keep the rest the same, but just do small adjustments until you get in the zone.


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Right - Good news! Loosened the grind up by a couple of lines and pulled the shot, much better looking crema and an output of 28g for 27sec, tasted much much better but still slightly bitter. Kept the grind the same but tamped a bit firmer and the result is really good!

Pic of the shot;


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If tastes good then job done !


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

And first go with milk







tasted good!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent. Looks and sounds like your in the right ball park.

How did it taste before you added milk?


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeh it tasted pretty good, best ive had so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> Yeh it tasted pretty good, best ive had so far.


Great sound like your hitting the spot with your grind, the knack now is to make sure you temp surf to avoid any bitter or sourness due to temp extraction . I'm sure CC walked you through that though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually give the routine you guys have been using as I do it different


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is want I used to do , there are other ways , worked for me though.

When machine is heated up ,and boiler light is off.

Run water through brew head until the boiler light comes on ( you can pulse water through flicking switch on and off rather than just leaving the water to run through )

Wait for oiler light to go off , then time 30 seconds

Flash about 2-3 seconds of water through the brew head

Insert portafilter and pull shot .

Steam milk after ......


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Thats exactly what ive been doing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> Thats exactly what ive been doing.


Cool , just keep your process consistent the you can try using different doses , pulling longer and shelter shots and seeing what you like the taste of . All good ! Shot looked good , happy your enjoying what your making


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mattcolnago said:


> What does that mean? What am i doing worng lol


Apologies for not explaining. 28g out in 27 seconds is pretty much spot on


----------

